# Rabbit vs Ferret vs Guinea Pig



## crazyratgirl101

After my rats I was considering what pet to get. All of these animals seem appealing, but which is your favorite? If you put cost and maintence aside, which is the most fun pet? Now considering cost and maintence, is this animal worth it? Right now I'm leaning more towards ferrets but the way everyone says they smell and have gross poo is a con. Rabbits and guinea pigs are cute but are they playful and have personality like ferrets?


----------



## LeStan82

I would do as much research as you can about each pet. They each require their own specific care. Then decide which would be right for you. Ive delt with guinea pigs, and had a rabbit when I was younger. There are pros and cons to each animal. If you are lookng for an interactive playful animal, then a ferret is a good option but they do require very specific care. It just depends on your preference. I can tell you mt opinion about each but others will have a completely different opinion. You can research them all and then maybe go to a petstore and they interact with each to help you decide. But research is most important....


----------



## Mitsy

I have rabbits and guinea pigs, Rabbits to me are easier to care for, even thought both need fresh vegetables/fruits everyday guinea pigs need lots of food with vitamin c because they can not produce their own. 

Piggies I find are messier then rabbits, all the cages you see on line with fleece lined bottoms for piggies if you don't have really good liners that absorb a lot you will be changing the fleece two-three times a week. I tried fleece with mine and with in a few days the liners were soaked and you have to sweep up all the poops and hay off of the liners at lest twice a day. Also if you use fleece the piggie hair some people have problems with it ruining their washer.


Both need lots of hay, I find bunnies to be more playful and fun to watch in my opinion, the piggies play but I find they don't play a lot. If our looking for a pet to sit with piggies tend to sit with you but they pee a lot, and you will need a towel or something under them. 


I never had ferrets but I know a few people that have and they seem to be super hyper and active.


----------



## Mitsy

also to your last question rabbits and guinea pigs don't play like ferrets.


----------



## crazyratgirl101

I think ferrets are the best pets for me.


----------



## kksrats

Someone that I recently rehomed an adult rat to has told me that the rat (Eris) and her ferret get along wonderfully. Eris was always hyper and playful, so I'm not surprised that they made such a great match. Almost makes me want to get a ferret as well to play with all my ratties.


----------



## Gannyaan

I don't think I would get a ferret. They are so smart and playful, but the smell combined with the fact that they play with their teeth (like, biting) and you have to train them not to... And they need so much room to run around and be happy.

First place: I love rats because they're not biters, and they play by running around, and they're happy playing In my small apartment hehe.. Their smell is easier to clean than the others (given the right cage and bedding and maintenance). They're also sweet animals, very inquisitive and some are very affectionate  

Rabbits are my second fav because I grew up with them... But they're smelly buggers and poop/eat a ton!!! But they're fun pets, nice companions. I liked playing with mine, hanging out with them and stuff... . They're not as smart as rats. 

Guinea pigs looks so adorable !!! I've never had any though . They'd probably take third place. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

